# Centerpin rod



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you just use a noodle rod with a centerpin?


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

absolutely you can !!


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

When I bought my centerpin reel 3 years ago the rod I used for that first year was a Gander Mt. crappie rod that was 12 feet long and 2 pieces. It worked fine even though it only had small eyelets the whole way to the tip. 

Never really felt over matched on any steelie I caught with it and it was like $39. They told me to try it and see how it worked and if I didn't like it I could return it. I used it for 2 months in the spring then returned it and bought a regular c.p. rod. There were no complaints about the rod however. Good tough rod till you see if you even enjoy centerpinning.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a cheap Eagle Claw Starfire Wet Noodle Rod 11'6" long made entirely of fiberglass I do believe. Extremely flexible. Another similar rod I have is a thing called the Erie Series 10' 6" noodle rod also made of fiberglass. Will frequently pack them both and attach my centerpin reel to one and a spinning reel to the other. There is so much whip action in these they practically cast themselves and if you are having difficulty casting your centerpin like most beginners you'll find this whippiness useful, but when you do make a hookup be prepared to have alot less control over the fish as compared to a stiffer graphite rod. You'll wonder if you caught the fish or if the fish caught you. If I were targeting bigger steelhead and salmon up in NY on the Salmon River I'd suggest a stiffer graphite rod unless you want your fight to last 45 minutes.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

davef, I have been using that same $39 crappie rod from gander for the past 3 seasons and have had absolutely no problems with the rod. It is on the heavy side for sure but you cant beat the power of the rod for that price in my opinion. I have been using it with my pin now for 2 seasons and it has been fine and put many fish to the beach for me. Great buy.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree with you 100%. I was going to keep it and redo all the guides to the larger size normally seen on a float rod. I went to Gander Mt and they had a Sheffield 3 piece float rod marked down from $200 to $100 and I had another $10 discount coupon, so I figured I'd just buy the Sheffield rod. I traded the crappie rod back in and got the Sheffield for another $60.


It's also tip heavy and I'm in the process of adding some lead to the butt end. The 3 piece is much easier to transport, other than that they don't seem much different to me.

If your rod is also tip heavy I have in the past on noodle rods cut the bottom cork at the last joint and then epoxied a 3 or 4 ounce bottom bouncer piece of lead inside the rod butt then reglued the bottom corks. I also added a crutch tip with another quarter size piece of lead over the butt.

It's amazing to me how much lead some of these rods need to get then to balance better, but after done they do feel much better to carry and fish with. My current Sheffield rod/reel would need 9 ounces to balance perfectly at the reel front but even a couple ounces will help.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

A noodle rod can be used with a centerpin. 

-KSU


----------

